# Ladies, need a ski review/help



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Icelantic Shamans 161, they go everywhere, I mean everywhere. The only downside is they are a little heavy and she will definitely be the fattest ski on the skin trail which can be a little challenging. 

Mine are set up AT and they are fun even on groomers or hard pack because they carve so freaking well and once you're in powder - watch out for snowboarders because you'll be flying past them at mach speed.


----------



## ntibbs (Oct 23, 2003)

I'm skiing on the K2 anti piste I really like em. For backcountry they work really well, cut through anything, tip doesn't dive, and they have a strait tail. They are good for both tele and alpine. If you can't find the anti piste, the K2 gotback is basically the same ski that came out this year.


----------

